# A blast from the past



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I received this link this morning. This is a clip of a show I played back in 1988.

The audio is understandably distorted as it was transferred from tape.

Funny. I'm the one on the left.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfFHW0RIbtk


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What happened to all that hair, Mike


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It slid down to just above my butt I think.

It's amazing what a couple of decades will do to a guy.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Great video !! Thanks for posting it. 

How long did you guys play together and where did you play outside of Brantford?

Are the other guys still playing (individually or in bands)?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I was on the road with those guys for about four years. Nobody is still gigging, but there's talk about a charity concert reunion later this year. I'm in if it goes ahead.

The singer did some acting after this band.

We toured constantly and saw most of Canada. You name a town in Ontario and we probably played there. We were regulars at places like the Gasworks.

Lots of fun.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> .....there's talk about a *charity concert reunion* later this year. I'm in if it goes ahead.


Please let us know when and where, etc. It would be fun to see you guys.

Thanks for answering my questions. 

The band did very well, given that you toured Canada !

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> What happened to all that hair, Mike


He traded in on for a Telecaster .....


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Man, that's about as 80's as it gets. Thanks for posting. Big kahones. Say, was that belt hard on your gear?

Marvin


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Cool vid, Mike. The band was called...?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks guys,

It's a real laugh seeing that stuff again after all these years.

The band was called Jett. We did a combination of covers and originals as was customary back then. 

As for the belts, we didn't worry about buckle rash back then. I built the guitars for both myself and the other guitarist. They were basic parts casters.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow. Great stuff. That was a fun video...and it's fun to think of how we looked, acted, and played back then. Thanks for that.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Mooh.

Yeah those were fun days. Living on the road and spending more money on hairspray than on food.

I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of the show. I've never seen this stuff. It's pretty fun for me to see it after all these years.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Good job !!! I bet it was loud judging by the video.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks!


Yup, it would have been fairly loud, but remember, video cameras, especially back then, had pretty cheesy mics and couldn't cope with live music.

Even a polka band would distort them.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome - brought back a lot of memories. I was playing in Edmonton at the time in a similar type of band with the same hair (pink spandex for me though :0) )


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

AWESOME! Great video. Brings back memories. How long did it take you to do your hair? Lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

Milkman said:


> We were regulars at places like the Gasworks.


What a bunch of poseurs! Kidding. 
I may have seen ya's sometime. Looks/sounds familiar.
I pretty much lived and cashed my pay check there .. lol.
Thanks for the memory. Sounds great.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> AWESOME! Great video. Brings back memories. How long did it take you to do your hair? Lol


LMAO,Our drummer's girlfriend was a hairdresser. 

She didn't tour with us but she trained us in the art of teasing.

Took about ten minutes each night, and a half a bottle of Joico Ice Mist which we actually bought by the gallon.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> What a bunch of poseurs! Kidding. I may have seen ya's sometime. Looks/sounds familiar.I pretty much lived and cashed my pay check there .. lol.Thanks for the memory. Sounds great.


Thanks man.

Posers? Absolutely, LOL.

We were a bit over the top by today's standards but that was the scene. 

These days you seldom get any sort of show. It's generally a bunch of guys who look like they could be anyone in the audience, with no sound man, light man et cetera.

Those were good years.


----------

